# 1966 3x2 automatic transmission port?



## Familytradition (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm changing out my quadrajet for a set of 3x2 carbs. I have a 2 speed automatic convertible car. On the 4bbl the line ported into the back of the carb base, but on the 3x2's the rear base does not have a port. Do i switch the bases out, does it matter? Has anyone written a book with good pics of rebuilding these carbs....if not might be a good buisness venture. Thanks for the help.


----------

